
Hands on with some surprising $80 night vision goggles - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080928-hands-on-with-some-surprising-80-night-vision-goggles.html
======
bootload
_"... Unlike more expensive sets, this doesn't amplify light as much as it
simply picks up on infrared light ..."_

Non-passive, you need an IR source to see. So you can see in the dark but can
be seen by others with NVG's.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
dude, they're $80. I'm buying some of these. Night time airsoft is going to be
FUCKING EPIC.

~~~
bootload
_"... Night time airsoft is going to be FUCKING EPIC ..."_

True but if everyone is wearing them it will be like walking around with
torches on.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
that makes the game even more fun. otherwise it would just be an exercise of
wandering around until you got shot by someone camping the objective. this way
theres the fun of switching it off to sneak around but being unable to see
anyone.

~~~
marvin
You should be able to switch off the lantern, but keep the sensor on. So you
can sneak up on the others. Actually, there's a low tech solution: cover the
LED with your hand.

------
zitterbewegung
Those goggles almost look like they are from splinter cell.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
They are cool looking. I was in Target yesterday shopping for my son's
birthday and thought of getting them, but the predictable "take those things
off and get back in bed" conversations made me decide on a Transformer instead
:-)

OTOH, it would be pretty easy to build one of these with a webcam, a small
screen and some IR LEDs. I live out in the country and I've been thinking of
doing that to spy on the wildlife at night. I have everything I need except
the screen.

~~~
razzmataz
from what I've seen on the internet and dissecting web cams, you merely need
to remove a small piece of glass that filters IR light from the webcam and
oula! you have a cheap IR camera.

